# Hotels near Cairo airport



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience of or recommendations for any of the hotels near to Cairo airport?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes - I would stay in Sonnesta, Le Passage or Fairmont


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

Fairmont Towers has the best rooms and is very close to the airport. 
Next to it you'll find Radisson Blu which is less expensive.
Le Passage and Novotel are on the airport and have shuttles to the Terminals.
JW Marriot is at the south east corner of the airport at the intersection of ring road and suez road with a 10km traffic jam free road to the Terminals. 
Citystars in Heliopolis with an Intercontinental and a Holiday Inn are close with a huge mall so you can go shopping, dining or to the movies but travel times can vary greatly due to road congestions...
If budget is not the issue I'd recommend Fairmont (very close) or JW Marriot (great pool)
With tighter budget I’d take the Radisson Blu or the Holiday Inn


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

My family and I have lived 1 1/2 week at the JW Marriott - and it's really a nice hotel and very friendly and helpful staff


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, will be checking them out.


----------

